# Cool saltwater shrimp I have kept



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Emporers


anemone shrimp


cleaner


pistol


I cannot ever remember the name of this guy, but by far the most fascinating


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

**wipes drool off of keyboard** 

Those are just stunning :notworthy:

I'm in love with that anemone shrimp. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you. The emporers were the ones I coveted forever. I couldn't believe it when I found a pair. Here is an image I got years ago off the internet of one.


----------

